# Tijuana Zine Fest // ZIN FRONTERAS July 1-3



## christianarchy (May 27, 2016)

Hey y'all, haven't been on here for a bit but Tijuana is still poppin' and we got some cool stuff coming up! Like a zine fest with a bunch of kick ass bands!
Be sure to also check out the FOOD NOT BOMBS WORLD GATHERING happening in Tijuana/San Diego October 7-10 (two weeks before the jamboree..)

Work exchange for a place to camp is a thing! For both these events.


ZIN FRONTERAS // July 1-3
3+ Days of zines, workshops, music, art, books, food, farm, and more in Tijuana, Baja California.

Hosted by Cafe-A Infoshop and Hostal Pangea, both near 1st and Revolución downtown.
Aside from all the tables, the day will consist of workshops and presentations about DIY projects, direct action, and feminist organizing.
Shows July 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

BANDS
Ragana // Zeta // Negative Standards // Albtraum // S.B.S.M. // Bitter Fruit // Maladjusted // Left Astray // Dogtooth and Nail // Throwing Rocks // Above // Calafia Puta // Disslate // Haruka // xHENDRIx // Morir Sonando // Habak // DFMK // Ash Williams // No Talent // Angel Ramon Campos y la Realidad Alterada // and more...

Facebook event here:


----------

